# LFO LED on the Abyss and Photon Vibe



## Dice1012 (Mar 31, 2019)

Going to build a Photon Vibe and The Abyss. Does the LED status light blink in time with the LFO or is this there a mod that can be added to do this. If anyone knows it would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Robert (Mar 31, 2019)

The LED pulses in time with the LFO on the Photon Vibe, but not on the Abyss.


----------



## Dice1012 (Mar 31, 2019)

Robert said:


> The LED pulses in time with the LFO on the Photon Vibe, but not on the Abyss.


Is there a mod to add another LED that pluses on the Depths?


----------



## Robert (Mar 31, 2019)

You could try wiring an indicator LED across D2.   It'll affect the current draw of the LFO, but I don't know if it'll be enough to cause any issues... You'd just have to try it and see how it works.

Just ignore the SW and GND pads on the PCB and use two lugs of the switch to open the circuit for the new indicator LED.


----------



## Dice1012 (Mar 31, 2019)

Robert said:


> You could try wiring an indicator LED across D2.   It'll affect the current draw of the LFO, but I don't know if it'll be enough to cause any issues... You'd just have to try it and see how it works.
> 
> Just ignore the SW and GND pads on the PCB and use two lugs of the switch to open the circuit for the new indicator LED.


I may just try it  in conjunction with the status LED. Thanks


----------

